# Colorado riding spots



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Goin to colorado later this summer. I went last yr and loved it! I was in the san isabel national forest. I love explorin the old mining towns, camps, and old cabins. You guys have any other suggestions on where I should go? I start out in colorado springs since thats where our friends live. We will be gone for a week or a lil longer so we could explore around the state some more.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Time has come to go ridin, Im leavin late next week. Anyone have any other ideas for me to check out some other places to ride?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

It sure is some beautiful country out there. I've been to steamboat springs, Colorado Springs. If u have time go to the royal gorge. I think that's what its called. U can fly out over the river on a big swing type thing. Its AWESOME! I wouldn't mind living there.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I will def have to check that out. I've heard about it. Yea I want to move there so bad! I love snow, its not as hot as ks is in the summer and there is so much to do there for riding. KS dont have anything! I love just pullin off a mtn road and just camp. Its so cool and its free. How many days could you spend at steamboat springs riding? I have a week to ride.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I don't know about the riding. I was out there 15 yrs ago. We've been to a lot of places there but its been a while since I been. My aunt lives just south of Denver so she would take us everywhere.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Any other places you recommend for riding? I also love exploring the old mining camps and mines. We saw lots of old cabins in the san isabelle forest.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Not any I can think of. Make sure to take plenty of pics.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yea, will have tons. I took lots last time. I got to remember to clear the memory cards before I leave!


----------

